# 100 hour service



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Just keep the receipts for the parts/oil/lube and document the date and what was done. On the "inspect" items, I would probably replace the impeller since you have the lower unit off...it's unlikely you would need new plugs but take them out and check anyway.


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

The 100 service on a new Yamaha F70 should include the following:

1. Yamalube 4M oil
2. Yamalube Oil Filter Part# starts with 5GH
2. Element fuel filter (the small fuel filter on the motor). Be careful to save the small O-ring inside the lip of the filter! Your new filter won't come with one
3. Yamalube gear oil
4. (2) Yamalube "crush washers" for lower unit
5. Yamaha Fuel/water separator *new boats must change the fuel/water separator at the first 20 hours as well since there could be minor debris in the fuel tank from it being brand new.
6. Grease all zirc fittings

I believe www.SIMYamaha.com is carrying all of the oil change kits and have fast shipping. Just remember that the amount of oil that comes in the kit does not mean you put all of that in your motor, you must read and find out how many quarts of oil your motor holds (I think its 2.2 quarts for the new F70). It will have that listed on the plastic covering that covers your flywheel.

I can't tell you how many people have come into the dealership stating that their dipstick line wasn't showing full so they added more (wrong thing to do), the Yamaha dipstick is not a typical high and low dipstick like in your car. Or that they bought the oil change kit for a certain motor and added all the oil it came with. Besides that, your good to go. I'm not a certified Yamaha mechanic but I went to the Yamaha "school of hard knocks". I would estimate I have probably serviced close to 500 or so Yamaha outboards.

Also, the best way to remove the old engine oil in the future is to invest in the siphon that goes down in the dipstick, it will pay off if you are doing this yourself regularly and it won't make a mess.

Only 2stroke motors your change the spark plugs every 100 hours.


----------



## lawlmens (Apr 7, 2015)

Does the kits from simyamaha have all of that included, or will I need to buy the fuel filters separate?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The small fuel pump filter is not in the kit. I replaced the internal anodes(5) at 100 hours. I also replaced all five external anodes at 150 hours. Here is a pic of a cylinder head anode that has done it's job and a new anode.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

So the lower unit has to come off for a 100 hour service? Is this just to change out the water pump impeller?


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

commtrd said:


> So the lower unit has to come off for a 100 hour service? Is this just to change out the water pump impeller?


Yes, the lower unit has to be dropped in order to access the pump house assembly. I too have a F70 and the 100 hour service is pretty easy and straight forward. While you are replacing the impeller, make sure to re-grease all the splines of the shafts. If this is your first time doing the maintenance, just take your time and as for each step of the disassemble, put them in order on the ground and take pictures so you know the exact order to put them back. If you're local in Central Florida, I'm about to do my yearly service and could put them side by side and do both...


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

hferrell87 said:


> Yes, the lower unit has to be dropped in order to access the pump house assembly. I too have a F70 and the 100 hour service is pretty easy and straight forward. While you are replacing the impeller, make sure to re-grease all the splines of the shafts. If this is your first time doing the maintenance, just take your time and as for each step of the disassemble, put them in order on the ground and take pictures so you know the exact order to put them back. If you're local in Central Florida, I'm about to do my yearly service and could put them side by side and do both...


At 100 hours, Yamaha only advises an inspection of the impeller/water pump housing. Now granted you will have the LU off and that is as good a time as any to do an impeller R/R, Yamaha doesn't advise actually changing it out until 300 hours.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yamaha is advising changing it every 300 hours for outboards that don't ever encounter shallow waters or applications where it may suck up sand/debris. If you have a skinny water skiff and run shallow, I would love to see what your impeller looks like at 300 hours. Sand, mud, grass, silt, & who knows whats in the water in the lagoon, all play big parts in causing a impeller to prematurely wear.
To each their own, but I'll stick to once a year $30 changing of impeller vs. finding out the hard way...


----------

